# "Probably worth thousands"!!!



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2014)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/4806250724.html

Mike


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2014)

Somebody didn't like that ad......

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bop/4806432846.html

Mike


----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2014)

I wish I lived closer.That looks like a deal to me.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 15, 2014)

Send me the money Vince and if I hurry I may still be able to get it for you!

Mike


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 15, 2014)

If the seller had only used the word "rare" in the description it would have sold quickly.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 16, 2014)

I did not know you could reply like this on CL  amazing


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2014)

bikejunk said:


> I did not know you could reply like this on CL  amazing




You can post just about anything on Craigslist, and I've seen much worse with personal attacks that include F bombs every other word. Better than Facebook!


----------



## Duck (Dec 16, 2014)

It's in Grosse Point Woods- "Thousands" would be cheap...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 16, 2014)

I doubt I'd look twice at that bike if it was $20 at the flea market.


----------

